# FS: Breeding group of 12+ clown killifish with their tank



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a Fluval Spec 3 gallon with group of 12+ clown killifish, the tank is extremely stable with minimum maintenance , partial water changes every two weeks.
Fish are breeding in there but I don't bother separating the eggs/fry, it is fully planted and it has ramshorn snails , a mystery snail and an oto as cleaning crew.

whole setup for 100.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

SOLD Thanks


----------

